# Dragon Pharma



## aaronsoccer4 (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone using there ish? is it gtg I haven't heard of anyone using it


----------



## hill450 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm on there test E right now and the pip is none after the first few injections and once I started going deep enough lol first time. Anyway I'm on 4th week and my body temp is really going up so I guess its about to start working? But I've heard a lot of good stuff about dragon pharma. More will come in to back them up. Go check out the euro king gear sponsor forum


----------



## fsoe (Feb 22, 2012)

DP is straight for real ...

EQ
Sust 350
Prop
Cut Mix
Mast 100
Tren 100
Cyp 
Winni tabs
dbol tabs

*** have used all of these with great results ... except dbol, had 2 bros run it and it rocked them !!!


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Feb 22, 2012)

I just got off their cut mix. It's quality. I'm stocking up on them before they raise their prices like every successful brand does.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 23, 2012)

You didn't look very hard.  Its quality stuff, makes your dick hard.



aaronsoccer4 said:


> Anyone using there ish? is it gtg I haven't heard of anyone using it


----------



## Robalo (Feb 23, 2012)

Haven't heard of anyone using it? Did you look around?


----------



## HitmanHart54 (Feb 23, 2012)

fsoe said:


> DP is straight for real ...
> 
> EQ
> Sust 350
> ...



Fsoe, how did you like the Sust 350? I'm about to start a cycle with it.


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 23, 2012)

Currently on DP test e 250 and shit is smooth


----------



## fsoe (Feb 23, 2012)

HitmanHart54 said:


> Fsoe, how did you like the Sust 350? I'm about to start a cycle with it.



real good stuff ... strength gains and libido went way up ... there cut mix at 1cc eod and 1cc a week of sust 350 will set you on fire


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gtg


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 23, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> You didn't look very hard.  Its quality stuff, makes your dick hard.





Robalo said:


> Haven't heard of anyone using it? Did you look around?


This and that.

How the hell have you not heard of anyone using it? Check the EK section, for Christ sake.


----------



## Testoman98 (Feb 23, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> This and that.
> 
> How the hell have you not heard of anyone using it? Check the EK section, for Christ sake.


 
Damn I was scrolling down and was about to post up the exact same thing lol. Anyway I ran DP test cyp, eq, & dbol last summer. Shit was great, looking forward to another DP run here pretty soon


----------



## Asphyx (Nov 21, 2012)

I was on their test E and Deca last summer, it is good stuff! Too bad only euroking gear has it, they dont ship to Sweden.... Cant find it now.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 21, 2012)

What is it with people bumping old ass threads


----------



## Asphyx (Nov 21, 2012)

What is bumping... And dont read it if it disturbs you


----------



## USMC (Nov 22, 2012)

Asphyx said:


> What is bumping... And dont read it if it disturbs you



Bringing an old thread back to the first page is called bumping. This was from back in February. Guess you had a reason maybe as to finding someone else who carried it and sent to sweden?


----------



## Jessey89 (May 8, 2015)

Heard a lot about them , but I think sciroxx is pretty better for my opinion


----------



## stillatit (May 10, 2015)

there tri-tren will have you walking the floor all night


----------



## erick_uk (May 10, 2015)

good gear for the homelessness junkies with super low prices !!!


----------

